# Raumfotos bearbeitung



## photoshopuser (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo, weiß einer wie ich bei freigestellten raumfotos, z.b den fußboden oder wand die fehlenden schatten oder lichtverhältnisse wie aus dem original nur auf einem neutrallen hintergrund wieder nachzeichnen kann? ich hoffe die frage ist verständlich.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Februar 2011)

Hai,


photoshopuser hat gesagt.:


> ich hoffe die frage ist verständlich.


 
Nein !

Du stellst den Fußboden frei und willst auf einem neutralen Hintergrund einen Schatten erstellen ?
Von wem oder was den Schatten und wieso Fußboden ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## photoshopuser (21. Februar 2011)

hi, ich möchte in einem raum einen fußbodenbelag gegen anderen austauschen, die schatten von rumstehenden objekten sollen erhalten bleiben oder lichteinfall.


----------



## iAmRich (21. Februar 2011)

Kommt auf den Fußboden an... Es gibt böden die sich leichter bearbeiten lassen und es gibt böden die sich schwieriger bearbeiten lassen


----------



## oskar55 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo photoshopuser,
den Orginalschatten erhalten wird wohl nicht gehen, dann bleibt nur den Schatten mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug nachzeichnen und diese Auswahl in eine neue Ebene kopieren, mit Schwarz füllen
und mit der Ebenendeckraft spielen. Bei sehr einfachen Schatten, kann dieser auch mit den Malwerkzeugen gemalt werden.
Gruß
Oskar


----------



## photoshopuser (22. Februar 2011)

oskar55 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo photoshopuser,
> den Orginalschatten erhalten wird wohl nicht gehen, dann bleibt nur den Schatten mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug nachzeichnen und diese Auswahl in eine neue Ebene kopieren, mit Schwarz füllen
> und mit der Ebenendeckraft spielen. Bei sehr einfachen Schatten, kann dieser auch mit den Malwerkzeugen gemalt werden.
> Gruß
> Oskar



gibt es vielleicht ein tutorial dazu, wäre echt hilfreich, befor ich es stundenlang ausprobiere?


----------



## oskar55 (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo photoshopuser,
ein Tutorial kenne ich dazu nicht, es sind aber auch nur wenige Schritte.
Hier etwas ausfühlicher:
1. Auschneiden des alten Fußbodens:
-mit dem Polygonlasso, eingestellt ist "der Auswahl hinzufügen", den Boden auswählen. Was zuviel ausgewählt wurde, kann mit "von der Auswahl abziehen" wieder entfernt werden.
- mit Strg+c und Strg +v, wird dieser ausgewählte Boden auf einer neuen Ebene abgelegt,
  mit dem Menue Auswahl - "Auswahl laden", wird diese Auswahl aufgerufen und mit Bearbeiten- 
  " in die Auswahl einfügen" wird der neue Boden eingefügt, vermutlich muss die Perspektive noch
angeglichen werden, dise geht bei aktiver auswahl mit  Bearbeiten - "Transfornmieren"- Verzerren etc

2. Schlagschatten
- exakt wie im ersten Schritt wird auf dem Orginalbild der Schlagschatten ausgewählt und mit Kopieren und Einfügen auf einer neuen Ebene abgelegt, diese sollte über der Ebene "Boden" liegen.
Nun wird mit "Auswahl laden" diser Boden mit dem Schatten ausgewählt und mit Bearbeiten -"Fläche füllen", schwarz übermalt. Im Ebenen-Menue  steht die Deckkraft auf 100%, diese herunterstellen, dann wird der Schatten durchsichtig und der Boden kommt unter dem Schatten zum Vorschein, so wie es sein sollte. 
Gruß
Oskar


----------



## smileyml (22. Februar 2011)

Inhaltlich wurde hier vorbildlich geholfen, nur dich photoshopuser bitte ich in Zukunft etwas auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten. Es liest sich einfach besser und ist hier auch üblich.

Danke.


----------



## photoshopuser (23. Februar 2011)

@oskar55 danke für die Hilfe, werde es mal ausprobieren, @smileyml werde ich achten.


----------

